# What pain medication does your vet prescribe?



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'll be taking Toto to the vet in a couple of hours because he is in obvious discomfort, limping and not acting like himself at all. I became aware of it when I came home from dinner last night and I had hoped that he would be fine in the morning but that is not the case. I think he injured his left front leg or paw. I can manipulate it but he can't walk on it. I know in the past one of our vets prescribed buprenex but another friend's vet prescribes previcox. Just wondering if anyone on line could share what they have had success with.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady gets Tramadol for arthritis pain.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady gets Tramadol for arthritis pain.


thanks Marj. Chomping at the bit for time to pass so I can leave for our appointment. Hate to see my boy so miserable. I took his purse out of the closet and he has chosen to stay in it until we leave.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My 14 year old IG also gets tramadol for arthritis. I'm wondering if it might work for me, too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we use Metacam for swelling reduction and pain control (we have it as a PRN).


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The vet gave us torbutrol. I asked about tramadol and he said they didn't have it in a small enough dose and wondered if those of you who use it have to have it compounded from a pharmacy? He examined Toto trying to get some kind of pain response but Toto remained very stoic and wouldn't give it up. We know it's something with his front left leg because he isn't putting his full weight on it. I gave him a dose of the medication when we got home and I'll give him another dose before bedtime. Hopefully he'll be feeling much better by tomorrow morning. He's been hanging out in some very unusual places and is obviously not feeling well. 

I referred to him as "my little doggie" in front of my vet and he said "did you just call him your little doggie?" I said yes, why? He said "well you know, Toto and Dorothy?" He told me that he was going to write a note to himself to bring a book from home "I, Toto" for me the next time we visit. Sigh, Toto, my little heart doggie, I do love him so.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Thanks everyone. The vet gave us torbutrol. I asked about tramadol and he said they didn't have it in a small enough dose and wondered if those of you who use it have to have it compounded from a pharmacy?


I get it directly from my vet. Lady gets 1/4 of a tablet twice a day as needed.

I'm surprised your vet doesn't have it. Both my vets up in Raleigh and now down in Pinehurst have it in their office. 

You can also get it from your local pharmacy with a prescription. Tramadol is Ultram for humans.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Torb is another narcotic. It is more likely to cause drowsiness than Tramadol. Otherwise it is fine. 
Tramadol dosing for a dog under 10 lbs usually requires compounding. I've always had it compounded for my kids if needed. The smallest size it readily comes in is 50 mg. 

What pain med depends on the dog and the problem. All of the narcotic-type meds do not have any effect on inflammation. NSAIDs are often a better choice because they do address the inflammation. Roo, for example, had a soft tissue injury. I gave him Metacam.


----------



## maltimom4 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi, Deb.
I'm so sorry sweet little Toto is hurting. I feel your pain. My Bubba has a pinched nerve in his neck, one of the most painful injuries for a dog, according to my vet. We were given Tramadol 50mg, with 1\4 to 1\2 tab given every 8-12 hrs. as needed. It has worked great for him, although he is a bit loopy. But that's probably a good thing, for now. My insecure, 'neurotic' mama's boy has to be crated in order to heal and he has been fine with it. This would normally be a nightmare, but between the pain and the meds, unless I'm out of sight for too long, he has been so very good. But I sure miss my goofy, playful boy. (he's on a round of Prednisone, too)
I hope Toto feels better really quick. Like today.  Give your sweet heart dog a big kiss on his Vinny heart nose for me. :wub: And one for the adorable Tuffy, too. The rest of my herd are doing fine.:aktion033: Hope you are, too!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

maltimom4 said:


> Hi, Deb.
> I'm so sorry sweet little Toto is hurting. I feel your pain. My Bubba has a pinched nerve in his neck, one of the most painful injuries for a dog, according to my vet. We were given Tramadol 50mg, with 1\4 to 1\2 tab given every 8-12 hrs. as needed. It has worked great for him, although he is a bit loopy. But that's probably a good thing, for now. My insecure, 'neurotic' mama's boy has to be crated in order to heal and he has been fine with it. This would normally be a nightmare, but between the pain and the meds, unless I'm out of sight for too long, he has been so very good. But I sure miss my goofy, playful boy. (he's on a round of Prednisone, too)
> I hope Toto feels better really quick. Like today.  Give your sweet heart dog a big kiss on his Vinny heart nose for me. :wub: And one for the adorable Tuffy, too. The rest of my herd are doing fine.:aktion033: Hope you are, too!


{{{Vicki}}}!!!! You little lurker you!!! It's so good to hear from you. I'm sorry that Bubba has a pinched nerve. I hope the rest and meds help him to heal and get back to himself. It's so upsetting when they are hurting.

To everyone reading this, I met beautiful Vicki and her lovely daughter in Franklin, TN when we all volunteered to help care for 250+ maltese that were removed from the garage of Hollybelle Maltese. What wonderful caring people you are, I will never forget that experience.

Toto was just a little tike back then and his "papers" said that his Daddy was Vinny. Vicki found Vinny for me among the masses because his name was tatooed on him (was it on his belly Vicki?) Vinny had a very distinctive heart shaped nose, and Toto's nose is also heart shaped. 

Vicki, please post pics of your gang and I hope you post more often. It's so great to hear from you.

After two doses of the torbutrol, Toto had bad runny poops so now his tummy is upset too. I do think his limping is not as pronounced this morning but I'm not going to give him more because he has a very very sensitive stomach as it is (IBD).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe your vet can call in a prescription for Tramadol or even get it compounded? 

Lady has multiple health issues (diabetes, epilepsy, liver disease, prone to HGE, etc) and she can take Tramadol with no problem.


----------

